# August 2015 Member monthly Giveaway! WINNER - Moedaddy



## Jim (Aug 27, 2015)

Lets try this again and hopefully the winner will claim the prize this month!

Starts today, Ends on Aug 31, 2015

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in July, 2015 you're eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

Up for grabs is one of the few remaining, ultra rare, super cool, "got tin?" t-shirts. I have a few remaining in most sizes. Hopefully I have the winners size. I am not sure if we will print these ones again, so these might be collectors items! :LOL2: 

I sport them all the time, I have a dozen or so. :LOL2:

So the winner will receive a TinBoats prize pack:

1, A very cool limited edition t-shirt 
2, A Decal of choice (America or Aluminum)
3, A 36 inch Vinyl decal ruler for your boat or cooler or wherever you see fit
4, A promotional pack of Baits!


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 27, 2015)

IN


----------



## Steve A W (Aug 27, 2015)

In


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 27, 2015)

in


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 27, 2015)

IN


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 27, 2015)

in


----------



## Wyatt (Aug 27, 2015)

In


----------



## ADIBOO (Aug 27, 2015)

In


----------



## Moedaddy (Aug 27, 2015)

IN


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 28, 2015)

*IN*


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 28, 2015)

in


----------



## lswoody (Aug 28, 2015)

IN


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 29, 2015)

In.


----------



## whitetailhntr (Aug 29, 2015)

In


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 29, 2015)

In


----------



## fish devil (Aug 29, 2015)

IN


----------



## bobmwsc (Aug 31, 2015)

In!


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2015)

Random.org picked Moedaddy as this months winner! Congrats man! Send me your info!

Jim


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 1, 2015)

CONGRATS!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 1, 2015)

=D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 1, 2015)

:beer:


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 1, 2015)

congrats


----------



## Wyatt (Sep 1, 2015)

Congrats! I was really hoping for one of those shirts!


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 3, 2015)

Whoop, whoop!!! Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent you a pm Jim


----------



## lswoody (Sep 4, 2015)

Congrats MD!!!!


----------

